# iPad Mini, and I like it, but.



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I finally got a look at the iPad mini, and I have to say I really like it a lot, but I'm going to have to wait for Apple to release a newer version with the retina display built in.  To say I was disappointed was an understatement, but at the same time, I knew that the iPad 2 type display was probably going to be an issue with my vision, and it turns out it is because of the resolution brightness, and contrast.  First, it has to do with it's lower level of brightness at the highest setting, which it just doesn't provide the same level of contrast if get on my iPhone 4S, which I can read on for hours.  Second, the resolution is just not at the level of the retina displays and as a result, I find I have trouble tracking and focusing on the test.  Finally, all of these issue really became problematic when using the Kindle for IOS app because that thing I was so excited about doing with the iPad mini was being able to read magazines such as National Geographic, Discovery, Science, and so on with this tablet.

I'm guessing and really hoping, that Apple will include the retina display in the iPad mini 2, and hopefully that will happen in the spring.  At any rate, unless Apple does something really astounding with the next generation of the iPhone, I'll probably not go with the latest generation and opt for the iPhone 5 and channel the money I would have spent on an iPhone 5S/6, who knows, into an iPad mini with the retina display.

I have to say overall, I was really impressed with the iPad mini minus the existing display, and if I had normal vision, that wouldn't have been an issue for me either.  Here's hoping Apple is not afraid to piss off the masses of new iPad mini owners, I'll admit it, I'm being an ass, and will release a new mini with a retina display in 5 to 6 months.  If not, I'll just wait until the fall and upgrade into a new iPhone and get an iPad mini at the same time.  Either way, I'm going to be hanging on to my gen 1 Kindle Fire much longer than I thought I would. 

Gene


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I'm guessing and really hoping, that Apple will include the retina display in the iPad mini 2, and hopefully that will happen in the spring.


I wouldn't count on it. Apple's rationale for not including the retina display with the mini was that it would have forced developers to rework their apps to include support for yet another pixel count screen. This is something they disparage the Android system for doing, so they would be putting themselves in the same position that they claim is a disadvantage.

It just depends on how stubborn they want to be about it. And we know they can be pretty stubborn.  

But now that Steve is gone, they may change.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I still don't understand that.

The iPad 2 is still out there with the iPad 3/4 that has the retina display.  Developers just put out updates for apps to make them work with the retina screen or the old iPad 2 screen.  No reason it would be any different on an iPad mini that I can see as it's the same ratio as the 9.7" ipads, and developers already had to put out updates to make some apps work better with the iPad mini (have got several updates that just said they were for mini compatibility).

I think it's just BS apple is spewing so people don't hold off and not buy the mini.  I'd be flabbergasted if Apple doesn't put out a retina mini by this time next year at the latest.  Easy money grab for them as lots of people would upgrade.  Vs. something like the iPad 4 where I don't know anyone with an iPad 3 that's upgrading as most don't need the extra processing power--where as many I know ditched iPad 1/2s for the retina screen on the 3.  I've held out thus far as I don't watch videos or view pictures etc. much on my iPad so I can't justify the upgrade cost just to get sharper text for reading newspapers, PDFs and net surfing.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> The iPad 2 is still out there with the iPad 3/4 that has the retina display. Developers just put out updates for apps to make them work with the retina screen or the old iPad 2 screen. No reason it would be any different on an iPad mini that I can see as it's the same ratio as the 9.7" ipads, and developers already had to put out updates to make some apps work better with the iPad mini (have got several updates that just said they were for mini compatibility).


The aspect ratio is only a part of the problem; it's also the pixel count and pixels-per-inch (ppi) of the screen.

I suspect that any updates made to apps for the mini are in the nature of minor tweaking of type sizes and some graphic adjustments to look better on the smaller mini screen, as opposed to fixing something really broken. Programs designed for the iPad 1&2 _should_ function just fine.

I'd also hazard a guess that the reason for the non-Retina display on the mini has to do with 1) product differentiation, or 2) the Retina display isn't presently available (yet) in that size due to manufacturing concerns/cost. Or some other reason.

Or it could be that I don't know what I'm talking about (it has happened before)*.   But I did work for a high-tech electronics company for 35 years.

Mike

* Every opinion I hold is subject to change in light of new credible** evidence.

** Yes, I do get to decide what's credible.


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm an old guy of 60 years and a longtime computer user. I got the ipad mini a week or so ago and I'm more than happy with the screen. I've been reading constantly on it and am totally loving the experience. I've been reading books in the kindle app, the ibooks app and i've been web surfing in the safari app as well as subscribing to various newspapers.
I find it a superb piece of kit and seriously can't praise it enough. 
I've found moving up from my kindle DX to the mini to be like moving from a very old car to a ferrari. 

I've no desire whatsoever to trade up to a retina version if one comes out. 
I'm just posting this a counter balance as I was concerned by all the lo-res screen posts i'd read on various sites and fully prepared for the worst. 

The glass is very reflective compared to the kindle but i find my reading glasses eliminate any glare. 

I'm going to buying two more for family members just as soon as i can afford them.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

jmiked said:


> The aspect ratio is only a part of the problem; it's also the pixel count and pixels-per-inch (ppi) of the screen.
> 
> I suspect that any updates made to apps for the mini are in the nature of minor tweaking of type sizes and some graphic adjustments to look better on the smaller mini screen, as opposed to fixing something really broken. Programs designed for the iPad 1&2 _should_ function just fine.
> 
> ...


I guess that's possible. I still don't see why pixels don't keep them from having a retina and non-retina version of their 9.7" tablet out at the same time with apps working on both, but do keep them from having retina version of their 7" table. *shrugs*. I'm not all that savvy about such things though! 

I think it's more likely, as you noted, that they just couldn't get retina screens in that size fast enough to launch this fall, and/or they know they can make more money going with a non-retina model now and putting out an HD model with retina next year after seeing how many people bought iPad 3's for the new screen, how well the Kindle Fire HD seems to be doing etc.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, they certainly can't keep up with demand for the minis. Stores are still selling out within minutes of delivery, and online delivery times are two weeks. It is frustrating to not be able to have them available still a month after launch!

As for the retina/non-retina, it is extremely hard to tell the difference even when holding the two side by side. I was in the store comparing the two screens and while you can see a small difference, it really isn't noticeable for most all intents and purposes. I noticed a huge jump in crispness with the retina ipad display compared to the ipad2, but just don't see it so noticeably with the mini.


----------

